# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Tor 0.2.0.30 - программный комплекс для обеспечения анонимности пребывания в сети Интернет

## SDA

Выпущена новая версия программного комплекса под названием Tor. Программа обеспечивает анонимный серфинг и публикации в сети интернет, анонимное использование систем мгновенного обмена сообщениями (IM), IRC, SSH, а также ряда других приложений, использующих протокол TCP. Представляет собой платформу, на которой можно могут разрабатывать приложения со встроенной системой обеспечения приватности и анонимности. Технология Tor предназначена для защиты пользователей сети Internet от «анализа потока данных», разновидности сетевого надзора, который угрожает персональной анонимности, приватности и конфиденциальности. При работе через Tor информация проходит через распределённую сеть серверов, называемых «onion routers» (узлы Tor). Они защищают от web-сайтов, которые собирают информацию о пользовательских интересах в сети, от локальных прослушиваний, и даже от самих узлов Tor.
Принцип работы системы крайне прост, чем-то схож с пиринговыми технологиями. Пользователь устанавливает на свой компьютер программу-сервер, которая автоматически соединяется с основным и ищет других пользователей Tor. В дальнейшем после настройки браузера на локальный порт 8118, запросы на подключение к сайтам и серверам осуществляются через таких же пользователей. Тем самым в реальном времени меняется последний физический адрес компьютера, а использованную цепочку практически невозможно отследить. Более детально можно прочесть на официальном русскоязычном сайте http://www.torproject.org/index.html.ru

Там же доступен краткий перечень советов на тему слежения за собственной системой, так как использование Tor это только полдела.

Среди минусов системы в первую очередь можно назвать замедление скорости работы канала, так как неизвестно через какие промежуточные узлы с какими каналами проходит в данный момент трафик. Кроме того, пользователям, использующим Tor желательно иметь неограниченный по трафику канал доступа в интернет, так как из-за схемы его работы можно хорошенько опустошить свой кошелек.

Деталей этого релиза пока не сообщается. Визуально заметно улучшение пользовательского интерфейса, а также расширенная поддержка альтернативных браузеров. 

overclockers.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

